# just saying hello



## z-ndskyz (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm new to the forum, thought i'd say hi!


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

z-ndskyz said:


> I'm new to the forum, thought i'd say hi!


 :cheers: welcome! :cheers:


----------

